

Distressed Denim: Levi’s Tries to Adapt to the Yoga Pants Era - cwal37
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-levi-strauss-confronts-the-yoga-pant/

======
a3n
So much distraction. How about being able to order two pair of the same model
and size, and have them arrive as two pair of the exact same size? I think the
olive hunters took over Levis long ago.

[http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/american-airlines-crash-
landi...](http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/american-airlines-crash-landing-of-
something-special-in-the-air-566605)

